# Any speciality coffee in Surrey?



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey all,

ive just moved to frimley near Camberley and wondered if there was any decent coffee nearby?

thanks!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Roasters or coffee shops? Guildford has a couple - Canopy (by quite a large Waitrose and a decent music shop, Andertons, if that's of any interest too), KOJA in the centre - I believe this is a company that also roast their own under the name Surrey Hills.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to work for/with Jonathon who runs Canopy, before he opened it. I have been past a few times but still never been in! Will have to rectify that when lockdown is over, hopefully he'll still be there.


----------



## leweyb (Dec 18, 2019)

I've heard good things about "Coffee Gems" in Farnham. 🙂


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

BeanAbout said:


> Hey all,
> 
> ive just moved to frimley near Camberley and wondered if there was any decent coffee nearby?
> 
> thanks!


 Just saw this, born and bred around here (welcome btw). I think you'll struggle to be honest. You could try Good Taste in Camberley, but I haven't been in for years so can't vouch for the quality of the coffee (good baked goods though).

As others have pointed out, making the trip to Guildford is probably your best bet


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

HI @BeanAbout, I'm also just catching up with this thread. I agree with the consensus that Guidford is your best bet. There used to be Krema in Farnham, sadly, sadly a victim of the pandemic although John has kept the branch going at the far end of Tunsgate in Guildford and he uses Horsham roasters. There is Lily London, a coffee stall in a phone box at the beginning of Tunsgate, and Canopy, as has been mentioned, by Waitrose. Brian Williams of 'Brian's Coffee Spot' fame lives in Guildford  and is a reliable source of up-to-date information about what's going on there. (Incidentally, Krema is close to Ben's Records, just in case you enjoy a bit of crate digging.)


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

On the subject of Guildford, does anyone remember Importers on the high street? Long running cafe that roasted its own beans in the shop window. Must have closed at some point in the mid-to-late 90's, but the smell of roasting coffee will always take me back to that time and place.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

2cups said:


> On the subject of Guildford, does anyone remember Importers on the high street? Long running cafe that roasted its own beans in the shop window. Must have closed at some point in the mid-to-late 90's, but the smell of roasting coffee will always take me back to that time and place.


 Unfortunately that's a bit before my time (1998) either of going to Guildford or drinking coffee (I'm a relatively recent convert). Brian started the Coffee Spot in 2012 - I don't know how long he has lived in Guildford but you could message him and ask.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Yeah, to be fair when I was taken in by my parents I was a bit young for coffee! It wasn't exactly 3rd wave, but a curiosity to have roasting on the high street nonetheless.


----------



## FBurton8 (2 mo ago)

2cups said:


> On the subject of Guildford, does anyone remember Importers on the high street? Long running cafe that roasted its own beans in the shop window. Must have closed at some point in the mid-to-late 90's, but the smell of roasting coffee will always take me back to that time and place.


Yes, I do! It had a big stainless steel revolving drum in the window on the left of the shop front which was used for roasting beans and emitted the most wonderful coffee smell into the high street. That would have been in the 1970s and probably 80s too. I remember going into the shop as a youngster (12 or 13), sitting down at a table at the back of the shop and waiting for ages for someone to serve me. I was so unsure about myself and how to get the attention of staff that I got up and walked out again. I couldn't work out why I wasn't even asked if I'd like something to drink - maybe they thought I was too young for coffee!?


----------

